
Show HN: See how english speakers(YouTubers) say a phrase, need feedback - evex
http://youstat.evex.pw/howpeoplesay/this%20is%20cool
======
treme
Neat!

Grid layout feels bulky. I think having 1 spot for video where you press
"next/prev" is the way to go for layout.

Perhaps request user feedback on quality of the each of the voice clips, to
collect data on 'best' example vids.

